# من هو مشرقك المفضل ولماذا ؟



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يوليو 2011)

طبعا منتدي الكنيسة مليان مشرفين مميزين في كل الاقسام وليهم نشاط مميز عاوزين نعرف مين 

مشرفك المميز ولماذا ؟ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

*المشرفين اللى اتعاملت معاهم كلهم فى قمة الذوق وخدام بمعنى الكلمة 
ربنا يبارك حياتهم وخدمتهم 
آمين
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *المشرفين اللى اتعاملت معاهم كلهم فى قمة الذوق وخدام بمعنى الكلمة *​
> * ربنا يبارك حياتهم وخدمتهم *​
> * آمين*​
> ​




ربنا يباركك شكرا علي مروركك 
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2011)

*مفيش حدا مميز عن
التانى لانهم كلهم فى الاول
والاخر اخواتنا وبنتعلم منهم*​


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2011)

النهيسي وتوني ذووق واحترام وبيقدروا التميز


----------



## انريكي (16 يوليو 2011)

كل المشرفين حلوين اوي

شكرا على الموضوع

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههه
حاسس ان المشرف زى المشروب
ففكرنى سوالك بما هو مشروبك المفضل 
*


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2011)

القمرة روزي العسل


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

الاختيار صعب اوي بصراحة
روزي صاحبتي العسل اوي
وجوجو اخويا اللي بعزه جدا
ومينا البطل بحب ارخم عليه اووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*انا افضل مشرف ليه عشان انا عسولة:yahoo:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

*حلو لقيت حد بيشربنى قصدى بيفضلنى 
*


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2011)

سويتي كوكي


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلو لقيت حد بيشربنى قصدى بيفضلنى
> *




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفت بقي وبدون اي مقابل
كله علي النوتة​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يوليو 2011)

*


ABOTARBO قال:



المشرفين اللى اتعاملت معاهم كلهم فى قمة الذوق وخدام بمعنى الكلمة​
ربنا يبارك حياتهم وخدمتهم​
آمين​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسي علي مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مفيش حدا مميز عن*​
> * التانى لانهم كلهم فى الاول*​
> * والاخر اخواتنا وبنتعلم منهم*​
> ​




ميرسي علي مرورك وربنا يبارك كل اخواتنا​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يوليو 2011)

*


اني بل قال:



			النهيسي وتوني ذووق واحترام وبيقدروا التميز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسي علي مرورك وعلي اختيارك المميز
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> كل المشرفين حلوين اوي
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> الرب يكون معك دامن





ميرسي علي مرورك 

ربنا معاكي

​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> * حاسس ان المشرف زى المشروب*
> * ففكرنى سوالك بما هو مشروبك المفضل *




خالص اعتبر هو دة سوْالك ما هو مشروبك
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


اني بل قال:



			القمرة روزي العسل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختيارك مميز انتو الانتين  عسل

*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الاختيار صعب اوي بصراحة​
> روزي صاحبتي العسل اوي​
> وجوجو اخويا اللي بعزه جدا​
> ومينا البطل بحب ارخم عليه اووووووووووووووووووي​





ميرسي علي مرورك وفعلا اختيار صعب بس اختيارك صحيح
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلو لقيت حد بيشربنى قصدى بيفضلنى
> *


*ناس ليها بختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت:a82:*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



انا افضل مشرف ليه عشان انا عسولة:yahoo:​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا انتي عسولة وجميلة 

*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



حلو لقيت حد بيشربنى قصدى بيفضلنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


طول عمرك مفضل عشان كدة بيفضلوك

*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


اني بل قال:



			سويتي كوكي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انسانة جميلة

*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


marmora jesus قال:




​
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
شوفت بقي وبدون اي مقابل​
كله علي النوتة​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اية يا جدعان هنقضية علي النوتة*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



 ناس ليها بختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت:a82:​
​[/QUOTE


هنقضية حسد ولا اية]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2011)

مونليز قال:


> *
> 
> 
> فعلا انتي عسولة وجميلة
> ...


*اهو انتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2011)

مونليز قال:


> *
> 
> 
> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> ...


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (18 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو انتي يا قمر*​




اية اية اية هنيجي اية حنب القمر كلة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

كل المشرفين مميزين ومحترمين
مش اتعاملت مع حد معين
بس تويتي الاموره والعسوله بجد حاجه تانيه خالص
ومينا البطل شغلو عالي وبحب ردودو في حل اي مشكله
 تواجهو في القسم بتاعو او في الاشراف عامة
ربنا يبارك خدمتهم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أغسطس 2011)

روكايتي :$
ومينا البطل
ودونا
وكفاية كدة

ملحوظة : كفاية كدة دة مش مشرف


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2011)

كلهم حلويين  ماعدا واحد

حزروا فزروا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2011)

*كل المشرفين حلوين وطيبين*​


----------



## twety (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل المشرفين مميزين ومحترمين
> مش اتعاملت مع حد معين
> بس تويتي الاموره والعسوله بجد حاجه تانيه خالص
> ومينا البطل شغلو عالي وبحب ردودو في حل اي مشكله
> ...



*ياااااوهوى اكيد غلطتى فى الاسم
بس ربنا يخليكى انتى العسوله بامانه
ومختلفه فى تعاملك ومميزة فعلا
ربنا يفرحك يارب ويدبر كل اموووووووور حياتك:love45:
*


----------



## twety (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بس ليه الاحاج ده يا مونليز يا شقيه
طب قووووووولى انتى كمان
مين بقى مشرفك المفضل

ولو انى عارفه مقدما
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



كل المشرفين مميزين ومحترمين
 مش اتعاملت مع حد معين
 بس تويتي الاموره والعسوله بجد حاجه تانيه خالص
 ومينا البطل شغلو عالي وبحب ردودو في حل اي مشكله
  تواجهو في القسم بتاعو او في الاشراف عامة
 ربنا يبارك خدمتهم

أنقر للتوسيع...



كدة بس طب طيب يا امورة يا عسولة وميرسي وميرسي 
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> روكايتي :$
> ومينا البطل
> ودونا
> وكفاية كدة
> ...





كل دول  طب ميرسي ميرسي  

وملحوظة برحتك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2011)

*استاذي النهيسي*
*بيعجبني هدوءه ونشاطه الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياته*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


tasoni queena قال:



			كلهم حلويين ومحترمين جدااا ماعدا واحد

حزروا فزروا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسي يا تاسوني ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


النهيسى قال:



كل المشرفين حلوين وطيبين​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اجمل كلام من اجمل استاذ *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بدون ترتيب*​*دونا نبيل : ذكاء انثوى عالى - طولة بال - استيعاب*
*مينا البطل : رجولة - جدعنة - وطنية (بس مش اى حد ممكن يفهمه)*
*الياس السريانى : محايد - طيبة قلب ( بس حسب المزاج  )*
*النهيسى : لا توجد كلمات لوصفه .. فهو فوق الوصف (لم اشعر انه مشرف من طيبته)*​*دا رأيي .. لو افتكرت تانى هاقول*
*طب مافيش موضوع عن من هو مشرفى الغير مفضل :act23:*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


twety قال:



بس ليه الاحاج ده يا مونليز يا شقيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


twety قال:


> * طب قووووووولى انتى كمان*
> * مين بقى مشرفك المفضل*
> 
> * ولو انى عارفه مقدما*
> * ههههههههههههههه*




*هو البنعملو في الناس  بيطلع علينا *

*طب دونا بقي*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


mikel coco قال:



استاذي النهيسي​
بيعجبني هدوءه ونشاطه الجميل​
ربنا يبارك حياته​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اختيار جميل *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بدون ترتيب*​
> ​*دونا نبيل : ذكاء انثوى عالى - طولة بال - استيعاب*​
> *مينا البطل : رجولة - جدعنة - وطنية (بس مش اى حد ممكن يفهمه)*​
> *الياس السريانى : محايد - طيبة قلب ( بس حسب المزاج  )*​
> ...




اختيار تحفة وجميل وميرسي جيدا علي مشاركتك 
​


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2011)

مونليز قال:


> *هو البنعملو في الناس  بيطلع علينا *
> 
> *طب دونا بقي*​


امممممم متاكدة مو نليز من اختيارك دة هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مونليز قال:


> اية اية اية هنيجي اية حنب القمر كلة


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 سبتمبر 2011)

امممم فعلا الاختيار صعب
دونا
روزي
روكا
استاذي النهيسي
مامتي كاندي 
وكل المشرفين طيبين جدااا ومجهودهم اكثر من رااائع
مرسي للموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> امممم فعلا الاختيار صعب
> دونا
> روزي
> روكا
> ...


*ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي*
*اهو انتي اللي عسل بقا:wub:*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> امممم فعلا الاختيار صعب​
> دونا​
> روزي​
> روكا​
> ...





اللة اية ناس الحلوين دول 
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*استاذى النهيسى اب​​* *روكا صديقه​​* *مينا جدع وراجل​​* *كاندى عسوووله​​* *ودونا​​**وتويتى​​* *وتوين​​* *وكلهم​​* *ملحوظه..............كلهم دى يعنى باقى المشرفين​​* *دا بشكل عااااام​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*اجابه اخرى لو سمحتى يامونليز​​**للتخصيص​​**استاذى النهيسى​​**وروكتى​​* *دلوقتى تسالينى ليه للتخصيص اقولك لانى اتعاملت معاهم اكتر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*فينك يامونليز انتى قفلتى ولا ايييييييييه​​* *خدى عندك كمان​​* ..*........................................just member ...........................salvation​​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 سبتمبر 2011)

New-Man و أمة

تواضع تلاقى .. روحانية تلاقى .. 
المسيح ظاهر فيهم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>استاذى النهيسى اب​​</b> <b>روكا صديقه​​</b> <b>مينا جدع وراجل​​</b> <b>كاندى عسوووله​​</b> <b>ودونا​​</b><b>وتويتى​​</b> <b>وتوين​​</b> <b>وكلهم​​</b> <b>ملحوظه..............كلهم دى يعنى باقى المشرفين​​</b> <b>دا بشكل عااااام​​</b>


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*اهو انتي بقا اللي عسل وسكر بجد:t25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>اجابه اخرى لو سمحتى يامونليز​​</b><b>للتخصيص​​</b><b>استاذى النهيسى​​</b><b>وروكتى​​</b> <b>دلوقتى تسالينى ليه للتخصيص اقولك لانى اتعاملت معاهم اكتر​​</b>


*مش عارفة اقولك ايه*
*ربنا يخليكي يا كركر بجد*
*ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
> *اهو انتي بقا اللي عسل وسكر بجد:t25:*​



*لالالالالا انتى العسل ياروكتى ياحبى​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>لالالالالا انتى العسل ياروكتى ياحبى​​</b>


*ربنا يديم المحبة يا قمر*
*ويخليكي منورة دايما يا كركور*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*وكمان​​**سويت كوكى​​* *وبنت العدرا​​**وانطونيوس​​**والياس السريانى​​* *وصوت صارخ​​* *وكيرلس​​* *ومكاريوس​​* *وافا ماريا​​* *واغريغوريوس​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*استنى يامونليز رايحه فين​​* *ملحوظه ليكى اول ماافتكر حد تانى هكتبه طبعا​​* *يعنى بصراحه رايحه اكتب كل اسما المشرفين لانهم كلهم راااائعين واخلاق ممتازه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*خدى عندى يامونليز​​**ابن الملك​​**ونيو مان​​* *وامه​​* *وابسوتى​​*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>استاذى النهيسى اب​​</b>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>روكا صديقه​​</b> <b>مينا جدع وراجل​​</b> <b>كاندى عسوووله​​</b> <b>ودونا​​</b><b>وتويتى​​</b> <b>وتوين​​</b> <b>وكلهم​​</b> <b>ملحوظه..............كلهم دى يعنى باقى المشرفين​​</b> <b>دا بشكل عااااام​​</b>




اللة اللة يا جميل كلهم حلوين وانتي كمان قمر


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>اجابه اخرى لو سمحتى يامونليز​​</b><b>للتخصيص​​</b><b>استاذى النهيسى​​</b><b>وروكتى​​</b>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>دلوقتى تسالينى ليه للتخصيص اقولك لانى اتعاملت معاهم اكتر​​




اسمح طبعا وبردة احللي ناس
</b>​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>فينك يامونليز انتى قفلتى ولا ايييييييييه​</b>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>خدى عندك كمان​ ..</b><b>........................................just member ...........................salvation​




لا انا مش بقفل غير يوم الاحد
</b>​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*


!ابن الملك! قال:



New-Man و أمة

تواضع تلاقى .. روحانية تلاقى .. 
المسيح ظاهر فيهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اللة خادام زي العسل
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



 ربنا يخليكي يا قمر​
اهو انتي بقا اللي عسل وسكر بجد:t25:​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتو الاتنين عسل*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



 مش عارفة اقولك ايه​
ربنا يخليكي يا كركر بجد​
ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل زيك​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>لالالالالا انتى العسل ياروكتى ياحبى​​</b>[/QUO
> 
> *ميرسي علي مشاركتكم
> *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



 ربنا يديم المحبة يا قمر​
ويخليكي منورة دايما يا كركور​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا ربنا يديم المحبة*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مونليز قال:


> اللة اللة يا جميل كلهم حلوين وانتي كمان قمر



*ربنا يخليكى يامونليز ياعسل انتى​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مونليز قال:


> *
> 
> انتو الاتنين عسل*​



*وانتى كمان يامونليز عسوووووووووووله اوووووووى​​*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 مايو 2012)

برحتكم لو اكتر من مشرف


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

النهيسى
لانة متالق جدا ف التويبكات
وكاندى شوب


بنت العدراء
خدومة جدااااااااااا واى ترنيمة حد يسالها عنها ترفعها لة فورا
وبدون مقابل
ههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرسى هارتى ع التويبك​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

اني بل قال:


> القمرة روزي العسل




ميرسي كتير حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> الاختيار صعب اوي بصراحة
> روزي صاحبتي العسل اوي
> وجوجو اخويا اللي بعزه جدا
> ومينا البطل بحب ارخم عليه اووووووووووووووووووي​



ميرسي حبيبتي انتي اللي عسل


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

Hannah Montana قال:


> *
> 
> اختيارك مميز انتو الانتين  عسل
> 
> *​




ميرسي جدا لزوقك يا قمر

وموضوعك مميز جدا


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> امممم فعلا الاختيار صعب
> دونا
> روزي
> روكا
> ...




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2012)

كل المشرفين لهم كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> النهيسى
> لانة متالق جدا ف التويبكات
> وكاندى شوب
> 
> ...



كلهم مشرفين جمال 

ميرسي ع مشاركتك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل المشرفين لهم كل احترام وتقدير


*
فعلا

شكرا ع مرورك*​


----------

